# looking for SIGNAL Metal CapBadge



## ghotte368 (7 Apr 2011)

do someone know were i can find a metal Communication cap badge i try to find it on the web i dont find it


----------



## Sigger (7 Apr 2011)

Care to be more specific?


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Apr 2011)

https://themercuryshop.myshopify.com/products/c-and-e-officers-hat-badge


----------



## lea (7 Apr 2011)

Clothing stores on base used to sell the metal jimmy cap badge.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Apr 2011)

Puckchaser posted this:






But I think ghotte368 means this:




This picture came from an online Army Surplus  store


----------



## Rheostatic (7 Apr 2011)

You can usually find them on Ebay.


----------



## ghotte368 (8 Apr 2011)

is exacly that one in full metal And Ebay did not find it 

thank you to everyone 



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Puckchaser posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## josh54243 (8 Apr 2011)

Try giving that surplus store a call maybe? It's on sale on their site right now.


----------



## fixerdude (8 Apr 2011)

I just saw (metal) one last week at Supply Sergeant Edmonton. It was in rolodex type cabinet. www.supplysergeant.ca.


----------



## ghotte368 (11 Apr 2011)

thank you fuxedude i going to call


----------

